# Paphiopedilum philippinense



## bigleaf (Apr 14, 2015)

Paph philippinense 

Newly potted in bark mix. Rootbound in a four inch pot. Could be potted into a large pot and water more often. Should bloom better next time. 
Excited to have this species flowering in my greenhouse for the first time.


----------



## Denver (Apr 14, 2015)

Very nice! Looks like 5 flowers too. It will be interesting to see if the petals twist more or keep their more ribbon like stance. Please make sure to post again when all the flowers are open!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 14, 2015)

well done


----------



## Justin (Apr 14, 2015)

awesome


----------



## troy (Apr 14, 2015)

Thats a nice leavigatum!!! Nice thick straight petals!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 14, 2015)

Are my eyes going bad or is my camera on a trip to the Lone Star state?


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 14, 2015)

Gorgeous -- that pouch color is outstanding.


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 14, 2015)

Way to go Peter. You do have some nice paphs!


----------



## Stone (Apr 15, 2015)

A very nice one!


----------



## bigleaf (Apr 15, 2015)

Thank you everyone.


----------



## rbedard (Apr 15, 2015)

Very nice, Peter.


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 15, 2015)

Beautiful and very well grown!:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Kawarthapine (Apr 17, 2015)

Love the near solid yellow pouch that just pops. 

Great looking flower.


----------



## bigleaf (Apr 25, 2015)

Photo update 

Paphiopedilum philippinense


----------



## MaryPientka (Apr 25, 2015)

Really nice


----------



## labskaus (Apr 26, 2015)

Very nice, thanks for showing!


----------



## Mocchaccino (Apr 26, 2015)

Stunning philippinense with 4 flowers. Thanks for sharing


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 26, 2015)

Love it!


----------



## Wendy (Apr 26, 2015)

Outstanding! :clap:


----------



## Kawarthapine (Apr 26, 2015)

Nice plant.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## abax (Apr 26, 2015)

I love that pouch with punch! The color just glows.


----------



## MaryPientka (Apr 27, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## Camellkc (Apr 27, 2015)

That is a very nice phil, dark strips on dorsal.


----------



## bigleaf (Apr 27, 2015)

Thank you all. I just came back from Taiwan. Spent 3 days visiting various paph growers. I was invited to see Tawain Paphiopedlium Society judging last week. It was such a treat because there were so many high quality slippers all in one place. People were friendly.

This Paph philippinense (philippinense 'Mercury' SM/TPS X philippinense 'MH-11' BM/TPS) is a high quality cross and I'm looking forward to bloom more seedlings from it. When I was in Taiwan I visited MH Orchids. 

Here are a few photos of the nice Paph philippinense I took with my phone while visiting in Taiwan.


----------



## bigleaf (Apr 27, 2015)

A few more





















As you can see from these pictures, a large paph philippinense will take up quite a bit of space yet spectacular.

At the TPS Orchid Judging/Show










A different strain - impressive 3 spikes not staked. Just to show the floriferousness of this species.


----------



## bigleaf (Apr 27, 2015)

A few more































I thought that I saw some alba Paphiopedilum philippinense - but I couldn't find pictures I took.

Paph Mount Toro (stonei alba x philippinense alba)


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 27, 2015)

The Michael Koopowtizs that could be made....


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 27, 2015)

Wow!!! Philippinense galore!

But the Mount Toro alba is stunning!


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 27, 2015)

The philie with the photo of hirsutissimum in background is my top choice.


----------



## eggshells (Apr 27, 2015)

Are they breeding the red dragon clone?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks Peter. This plant  is fantastic.


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 27, 2015)

Wow! Wow! Wow! That is such an amazing view of all the plants in the greenhouse and so many beautiful Paph philippinense


----------



## Justin (Apr 27, 2015)

eggshells said:


> Are they breeding the red dragon clone?



oh wow that is amazing. wow wow wow


----------



## Marco (Apr 27, 2015)

Great photos. One of my Favs.

Thanks


----------



## polyantha (Apr 28, 2015)

Man these philis are killing me. Do you mind telling us if all those are owned by MH Orchids Taiwan? And what nursery is MH btw?


----------



## Justin (Apr 28, 2015)

i always that 'Alford' was the standard for phil flower quality....maybe i was wrong!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 28, 2015)

That is amazing!


----------



## bigleaf (Apr 29, 2015)

polyantha said:


> Man these philis are killing me. Do you mind telling us if all those are owned by MH Orchids Taiwan? And what nursery is MH btw?




No these are taken at various places. 

MH = Miao Hua Orchids. I recognized MHxxx numbers on some of the paphs I got from Hawaii before. 






From Internet

Located in Taiwan&rsquo;s Changhua county, Miao Hua Orchids have dedicated itself to Paphiopedilum orchid farm operation and seedling cultivation for over a decade since its establishment in 2000. Focused on long-term cultivation of rare Paphiopedilum orchid varieties, the company offers many exceptional and distinctive varieties to attract buyers. 

They do paph cut flowers also.


----------



## Leo_5313 (May 2, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## Ozpaph (May 2, 2015)

That dorsal colour is amazing. Crossed with a dark anitum and we should have black dorsals.


----------

